# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Cooking, Food Storage, & Preserving > Recipes Only >  Jalapeño Pickled Eggs

## ericgarner118

This isn't on of the most complex recipes I've ever made but they are by far some of the tastiest.

Ingredients:
Large Glass Container (an old pickle jar works well)
I can of La Costena Pickled Jalapeños and Carrots
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
6-12 eggs
white, apple cider, or rice wine vinegar

Directions:
Take a decent sized pot and fill with water.  Put your eggs into that pot an turn your heat up.  Bring the water to a boil for about 5 mins and turn off the heat and cover.  Once it's off the heat, let it sit for about 15-20 mins.  Peel the eggs when they are still warm for easy peeling.  Put a 3-4 eggs in the bottom of your jar and then cover those with some of the jalapeños and juice.  keep layering in this way till you are about 3/4 of the way up the jar.  It's usually 3-4 layers.  Top the jar off with whatever vinegar you are using (try and keep it to the ones listed) and put your lid on and gently shake the jar.

These don't keep as long as the pickled eggs at a bar, but they are 1000 times better.  A few of these babies, a couple beers and a salt shaker is all you need to have a tasty snack!

----------

